# m&p .40 or glock 22 .40



## nicklong (May 8, 2010)

hi ive narrowed down my first hand gun choice to either a smith and wesson 40 in .40 s&w or the glock 17 in .40 s&w both are about the same price range at my local gun club but i dont really know anything about each firearms relyability can any one help?. thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Glock 17 is 9mm only, the same size Glock in .40 is the Glock 22. :smt023

Both had a good reputation for reliability, but many favor the ability to change the back straps of the M&P.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the looks, feel and ability to change the back straps on the grip of the S&W M&P.

It is a good shooter too.

If it really is your 1st gun, you may want to consider a 9mm gun - the ammo is much cheaper and the caliber is sometimes easier for a new shooter to handle.

In either case - I suggest you go to a range that rents guns and rent and shoot several different guns.

Most guns shoot differently than you might expect it to. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer the S&W.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

M&P :mrgreen:


----------



## tim (May 9, 2010)

After shooting both I would go with the M&P hands down. My next semi auto pistol will actually be a Smith and Wesson M&P but probably in a 9mm. A good friend of mine has the .40 with the crimson trace grip and it is an absolute dream to shoot. The only semi auto that I like shooting better than his m&p is my Kimber .45


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

nicklong said:


> hi ive narrowed down my first hand gun choice to either a smith and wesson 40 in .40 s&w or the glock 17 in .40 s&w both are about the same price range at my local gun club but i dont really know anything about each firearms relyability can any one help?. thanks


The 17 is Glock's full-size 9x19 pistol. The 22 is their full-size .40 S&W pistol. Personally, I'd go with the Glock. But like the guy above you said, the M&P is more customizable. Only reason I would choose the Glock is because I can shoot them pretty accurately compared to most other guns.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Both are good guns. Which one feels better in your hand?


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

It's all going to come down to what you feel you will shoot best. Yeah, I know, not the answer expected but........ honesty.

I have shot both and enjoy both. Frankly, the S&W just feels a little better than the Glock in my hand. I like the grip angle and shape of the S&W. From a pure functionality standpoint, I prefer the Glock design. It's just plain simple, utilitarian, and just works.

If you have the chance to shoot both, pick the one that you shot better. Either way, you'll wind up with a similar quality gun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeInKS said:


> Frankly, the S&W just feels a little better than the Glock in my hand. I like the grip angle and shape of the S&W. From a pure functionality standpoint, I prefer the Glock design. It's just plain simple, utilitarian, and just works.


That's the funny thing about Glocks. Before I had ever shot one, I did not like them. I didn't like their looks, the grip angle was weird, and in general, they just don't feel right in my hand.

But, I discovered that I always shoot them as well as (or better than, in some cases) any of my other handguns. They are very good shooters, plainly and simply, and unless you are going to fondle it more than shoot it, that's what is important.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

nicklong said:


> hi ive narrowed down my first hand gun choice to either a smith and wesson 40 in .40 s&w or the glock 17 in .40 s&w both are about the same price range at my local gun club but i dont really know anything about each firearms relyability can any one help?. thanks


Just for the record, the Glock 17 is the full-size 9x19 model. The Glock 22 is the full-size .40 S&W model.

Personally, if it was between these two, I would go with the S&W. I am not a fan of Glocks. I have heard the stories about the .40 S&W models that blow apart.

The reason for this is because in order to increase reliable feeding and overall reliability, Glocks have more of their chambers cut away, therefore leaving the case not fully supported - hence - the gun blows up.

As for Glocks, another reason I don't like them is for their lack of a manual safety. I don't like the trigger at all. They claim it's a double-action only, but I think it's almost a single-action. If it's a double-action, it's a very, very light trigger. And the idea that there's no manual safety on that, it just kind of drives me away from the gun for safety reasons. I would buy one if they made the Glock 34 (which is a 9mm competition model) with a manual frame-mounted safety. I also find the grip angle a little odd.

I'm a 1911 guy so maybe I'm just too used to a 1911. Good luck.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*smith and wesson 40 in .40 s&w or the glock 17 in .40*

the glock 22
this glock is the biggest seller of all glocks


----------

